# replacing paneling with drywall in a trailer?



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

No but it will throw off every piece of trim around all the windows, doors and also mess up how the outlets sit.
What I have done is go over the paneling with 1/4 drywall using drywall adhesive so fewer screws are needed.
You apply the adhesive around the outside edges of the panels (geeting it back about 2" from the outside edges so it does not squeeze out) and in an X pattern in the middle. Press the panel in place and put in a few screws, then roll over it with a hand floor roller to spread out the glue and install the rest of the screws.

A few tips, it needs to be about 1/2 up off the floor on the bottom.
Make sure it's tight to the ceiling.
Remove all the outlet covers and remove the outlet, but leave the wiring on. You pull the outlet out of the box and twist it from top to bottom so it can be pushed back into the box at an angle. This way you can install the sheetrock and end up with the outlets still flush with the face of it when done.
Remove all the trim, including baseboards, window casing.
When cutting to go around the windows you leave it about 3/4 of the width of the casing. EG, of the casing is 3" leave it back about 2" from the jambs.
This way the casing will still fit tight againt the jambs. May just needs some caulking on the back side of the casing where it meets the sheetrock.


----------



## TrailerParadise (Jan 3, 2013)

As long as the trailer has a metal frame underneath, with the metal pieces that span from the Ibeams to the edges, it will support it. Mobile homes are made to live in, they can withstand a lot more weight than just some drywall. If you decide to move again, do yourself a favor and hire a professional. That way if there is any problem with moving, they are responsible, not you.


----------

